# Photoshop Bildgröße ändern



## HeinerPyt (4. September 2005)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Bildgröße. 

Ich habe eine Bild mit 640 mal 480 pixel. ich benötige das gleiche Bild nun mit 382 mal 200 Pixel. 

Wenn ich die Bildgröße nun ändere und dabei die Proportionen beibehalte, bekomme ich die geforderten Maße nicht hin. Behalte ihc die proportionen nicht bei, habe ich anschließend ein verzerrtes Bild. Letzte möglichkeit einen Ausschnitt in der entsprechenden größe zu nehmen, aber dabei gehen natürlich Teile des Bildes (die erhalten bleiben sollen) verloren.

Weiß jemand rat


mfg
Heiner


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. September 2005)

Im Grunde hast Du dir deine Antwort schon selber gegeben, weil aus einem Bild mit den Ausgangsmassen, die gennaten Zielmasse zu erreichen ist ohne Bild- und/oder Qualitätsverlust schlichtweg nicht möglich,

Die gewünscvhten Masse sind eben unterschiedlich, also würde ich eben letzte Methode nehmen und einen Teil Bildbereich "entfernen"....


----------



## Vale-Feil (4. September 2005)

oder du veränderst in andere Pixel Zahl aber ansonsten seh ich da auch keine Möglichkeit


----------



## rundes kipfal (5. September 2005)

Du änderst zuerst die Größe des Bildes auf 320 x sonstnochwas (was sich eben aus der Größe des Ursprungbildes ergibt, wenn du die Proportionen beibehältst)) und dann schneidest du es mit Bild -> Arbeitsbereich (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) zurecht.

 Fertig.


----------



## oscarr (5. September 2005)

- Freistellungswerkzeug (C) anwählen

- Oben die gewünschten Maße eingeben. (382 px , 200px)

- Fenster zum Freistellen aufziehen und mit ENTER bestätigen.

Ohne eine Verzerrung des Bildes oder Verlust von Bildteilen ist es nicht möglich.


----------

